# Which observation tower do you prefer?



## J.P.V (Dec 10, 2006)

Here are 4 observation towers in North America. Don't just look at an architectural point of view, look at location, height, pros/cons they contributed to the city they are in. Do they suit the cities they are in? You decide.

(This is my first thread so please be nice to me haha)

Calgary Tower (Calgary, Alberta, Canada)

















Info

-Opened June 30th, 1968
-525 ft tall
-During the 1988 Winter Olympics in Calgary, a flame burned at the top of the tower making it the worlds largest olympic torch
-Glass floor

CN Tower (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)

















Info

-Opened June 1976
-1,815 ft
-World tallest freestanding tower
-Prime function of the tower is a telecomunications hub for several Canadian radio and television brodcasts
-Glass floor

Skylon Tower (Niagara Falls, Ontario, Canada)

















Info

-Opened October 6th, 1965
-520 ft
-Glass floor
-Revolving dining room on top level of tower
-Amazing view of American and Niagara Falls

Space Needle (Seattle, Washington, USA)

















Info

-Opened April 21st, 1962, and at that time was the tallest structure west of the Mississippi River
-605 ft
-"Legacy Light" is located on the top and shines on New Years Eve.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

CN Tower of course


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

CN Tower or Space Needle. I don't like Calgary's lack of windows in the base.


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

Space Needle


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

CN Tower by far: it is a wonder of the world.
Space Neadle got a cool design ans Skylon offer an amazing view.
Calgary's tower looks like a lighthouse...but it's too classical to compete with CN tower.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

I would have to go with the CN tower or the space needle. I like them both the most. So I can't vote.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

CN tower because of hight, but one day it will be surpassed (who knows when!) so i will go for the prettier space needle


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

by David G Kelly of Flickr.


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Space Needle for me, I don't like the CN Tower much at all.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Calgary Tower is too short, and the view of downtown isn't too spectacular since some skyscrapers reach the same height as the observation deck. CN Tower has a much farther view.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

CN tower duhh this thread is as good as closed!


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

The Space Needle.


----------



## J.P.V (Dec 10, 2006)

yeh, i went up there when i moved to Calgary, but I found out if I just walk up the street to the Petro Canada Center (red buildings) and got to the top floor, its cheaper and offers a better view haha, but yea Space Needle and CN are my favs


----------



## Krzyżak (Jan 12, 2005)

CN Tower of corse


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

CN Tower


----------



## mako22 (Jul 19, 2005)

CN tower is a mesterpiece made of concrete. Reminds me of shuttlecock and absolutely wins imo.


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

cn 4 sho


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

The Calgary tower is arguably the most ugly tower in the world. Toilet plunger anyone?

The space needle is too retro now, it might have been good in its day but that look is so passe and dated now.

CN is IMO the best of this lot.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

BTW where is the stratosphere? Which would be the only legit comparison to CN. All the others are far too short.


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

Avatar said:


> BTW where is the stratosphere? Which would be the only legit comparison to CN. All the others are far too short.


Las Vegas.

i like the one in Seattle the most


----------

